
Lessons in Survival - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/11/21/climate-race-resilience-lessons-survival/
======
cookieswumchorr
the article contains no actual survival tips

~~~
tabtab
Maybe vagueness itself _is_ a survival technique ;-)

